# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Độc đáo ẩm thực đất võ Bình Định - Du lịch Bình Định

## Meoluoi9x

*Bình Định xưa nay không chỉ được mệnh danh là vùng đất võ mà còn nổi tiếng với nét ẩm thực độc đáo, làm say lòng người*

*Rượu Bàu Đá*

Rượu Bàu Đá đã từng được nhà thơ Nguyễn Duy phong là "Đệ nhất tửu" sau khi ông vào tận nơi để thưởng thức.

Rượu Bàu Đá là sự cộng hưởng của nhiều nhân tố. Đầu tiên là sự thừa hưởng dòng nước ngọt ngào của ngọn nguồn sông Kôn được ủ lạnh, lọc trong từ những hộc đá ngầm ở Vực Bà, Nước Miên, Nước Trinh, sông Kxôm, Hầm hô... Tiếp đến là sự khéo léo, cần mẫn của con người vùng “đất võ trời văn”. Sự cộng hưởng giữa thiên nhiên và tài hoa con người đã tạo nên thứ rượu đậm đà. Cái tên rượu Bàu Đá như một câu chuyện dân gian kể mãi theo thời gian, nhưng lại bắt đầu từ xóm Tân Long.



Rượu Bàu Đá từng được nhà thơ Nguyễn Duy phong là "Đệ nhất tửu"
Xóm có tên gọi Tân Long, (thôn Cù Lâm, xã Nhơn Lộc, huyện An Nhơn, tỉnh Bình Định), tại xóm Tân Long có một cái bàu rộng khoảng 3 sào của ông xã Lựu, trong bàu có nhiều hòn đá to. Hàng năm ông xã Lựu tổ chức một ngày giậy bàu vào mùa hè, mọi người gần xa về đây bắt cá đông vui, ai bắt bao nhiêu cũng được, ông xã Lựu chỉ lấy một con gọi là “xâu”, vì vậy đã trở thành ngày hội bắt cá định kỳ ở cái bàu có đá xóm Tân Long và được dân gian gọi là xóm Bàu Đá. Từ khi xóm Bàu Đá nấu rượu và phát triển kinh doanh nghề rượu, người ta lấy tên xóm Bàu Đá đặt cho tên rượu, gọi là “rượu Bàu Đá”.

Xóm rượu Bàu Đá ra đời muộn mằn so với các làng, xóm rượu trong vùng. Tuy nhiên, trải qua thời gian, xóm rượu Bàu Đá vẫn giữ nguyên công thức cổ truyền mà ông Hương Lễ Nghè đã dạy, từ việc chọn gạo; kỹ thuật nấu cơm. Họ không dùng các loại men bột công nghiệp ở TP,HCM như nhiều nơi vẫn dùng mà chọn loại men bánh dân gian, thường là men Trường Định (Bình Hòa), Bả Canh (Đập Đá)...

Thưởng lãm rượu Bàu Đá cũng rất cầu kỳ, rượu đựng trong bầu, chai, nậm phải rót ra bình gọi là ve vòi, cái ve vòi đựng rượu có câu đố dân gian rằng:

Thượng tiểu, hạ đa (Trên nhỏ, dưới to)

Tích thủy, phi thủy (Đựng nước nhưng không phải nước)

Thọ thai, bất thọ thai (Chửa nhưng không phải chửa)

Rót rượu ra chén cũng có kiểu, có cách: ve vòi giơ cao, rót dòng rượu nhỏ ra chén hạt mít sao cho có tiếng kêu róc rách, vun bọt nhưng rượu không được tràn ra miệng chén. Ngậm một ngụm rượu trong giây lát, uống xong ta thấy đọng lại vị ngọt thanh, mùi thơm…

Chưa được thưởng thức món chim mía Tây Sơn; chim se sẻ, nem chợ huyện Tuy Phước nhâm nhi với chén rượu Bàu Đá coi như chưa về Bình Định. Rượu Bàu Đá thường được dùng trong những ngày giỗ chạp, lễ nghi, hội hè, đình đám, nhất là những ngày tết cổ truyền.

*Bánh hỏi cháo lòng*

Không phải bún, cũng không giống bánh cuốn, bánh ướt, bánh canh... bánh hỏi là một món ăn rất riêng của miền đất võ Bình Định.

Nếu so sánh, bánh hỏi và bún có cách chế biến gần giống nhau, cùng chất liệu bột gạo, song làm bánh hỏi công phu và tỷ mỷ hơn. Đại thể, quy trình làm bánh của người đất võ như sau: Gạo vo sạch, ngâm một đêm (khoảng 10-12 giờ) xong vớt ra đem xay nhuyễn bằng cối đá (sau này xay bằng máy xay bột). Cho nước bột gạo sền sệt vào chiếc bao vải sạch, để ráo nước. Đem hấp bột vừa đủ chín, nhồi và chia bột thành từng khối chừng nửa ký gọi là "giảo" bột - giống cách làm bánh canh. Tiếp theo, lại đưa vào khuôn, ép thành bánh. Khuôn bánh hỏi ở trên to, đáy khoan những lỗ li ti nhỏ. Bí quyết nghề làm bánh hỏi là nhờ chiếc khuôn. Lỗ khuôn quá nhỏ, bột không chạy qua. Lỗ quá lớn, sợi bánh sẽ lớn như sợi… bún.

Các khối bột đã nhào nặn sẵn, người ta bỏ vào khuôn, dùng một khối gỗ vừa lòng khuôn ép cho bột chảy ra. Bột khá đặc, lỗ lại nhỏ cần sức ép lớn nên người thợ phải dùng đến hệ thống đòn bẩy. Sức ép trên mặt khuôn rất lớn, một người ép một người bắt bánh. Mỗi lần ép đòn bẩy xuống là những vòi bột xoăn xoắn tuôn ra ở đáy khuôn. Người thứ hai dùng tay ngắt ra từng đoạn nhỏ, đưa vào nồi hấp cách thủy một lần nữa mới đem ra thị trường tiêu thụ.



Bánh hỏi đi đôi cháo lòng, đấy là món khoái khẩu của người đất võ.
Người dân đất võ có câu:

‘’Mưa lâm râm ướt dầm lá hẹ ,

Em thương một người có mẹ không cha ,

Bánh xèo bánh đúc có hành hoa ,

Bánh hỏi thiếu hẹ như ma không kèn...’’.

Lá hẹ ăn với bánh hỏi rất ngon. Hẹ tuy cùng họ với hành, tỏi nhưng lá nhỏ và xanh hơn, hương lá hẹ lại không gắt như lá hành tươi nên rất hợp với bánh hỏi.

Ngoài việc dùng xì dầu làm nước chấm rất ngon, bánh hỏi cũng có thể chấm với nước mắm pha loãng với gia vị là ớt, tỏi, đường, chanh, bột ngọt...

Khi ăn bánh, người Bình Định thường cho thêm chút dầu phộng hoặc dầu dừa đã khử hành chín. Dầu ăn trộn với lá hẹ xắt nhỏ, tẩm lên từng miếng bánh làm cho hương vị bánh hỏi rất lạ, kích thích khẩu vị. Khi ăn chỉ cần một làm chén xì đầu với ớt, tỏi, đường giả nhuyễn, vắt thêm miếng chanh tươi là có ngay món điểm tâm sáng thật tuyệt.

Bánh hỏi đi đôi cháo lòng, đấy là món khoái khẩu của người đất võ. Cháo lòng nấu hơi loãng với huyết heo ninh nhừ, thịt nạc băm nhuyễn, thêm chút gia vị tiêu, hành, bột ngọt cho vừa ăn. Cũng vì cách ăn này mà thỉnh thoảng ở các vùng miền khác của cả nước, quán ăn nào có bán bánh hỏi, thường cũng phục vụ kèm thêm đĩa lòng heo, dạ trường, gan, dạ dày, dồi heo… rất tuyệt.

Người Bình Định khi cúng giỗ, cưới hỏi, lễ lạt đều có món bánh hỏi. Các làng nghề làm bánh hỏi truyền thống, ngon nổi tiếng vùng này có ở Quy Nhơn, Tây Sơn, An Nhơn, Tuy Phước… Mỗi ngày, các lò bánh có thể bán ra thị trường hằng trăm kilôgam.

Ở Bình Định, bánh hỏi được bán rất phổ biến. Nhưng ngon nhất là ở khu vực ngã ba Phú Tài ( TP. Quy Nhơn). Có hàng chục quán ăn với món cháo lòng - bánh hỏi, món điểm tâm dễ ăn mà cũng rất hấp dẫn với nhiều du khách phương xa.

Thực đơn bánh hỏi ở Bình Định hiện có khoảng… 10 món, như: bánh hỏi chả giò, bánh hỏi lòng heo, bánh hỏi thịt nướng, bánh hỏi chạo tôm, bánh hỏi tôm càng, bánh hỏi thịt bò nướng, bánh hỏi gà nướng...

Cùng với bánh tráng , bánh ít lá gai, bún song thằn…, món bánh hỏi từ lâu đã trở thành đặc sản riêng của vùng đất võ. Một món ăn tuy rất đỗi bình dân nhưng có sức quyến rũ lạ kỳ.

*Bánh tráng nước dừa*

Từ lâu, bánh tráng nước dừa được xem như một đặc sản nổi tiếng của Bình Định và đặc biệt chỉ ở Tam Quan mới có. Khách phương xa đến thăm quê hương Bình Định thường tìm mua đem về làm quà cho người thân. Bánh tráng được xếp lại thành từng chồng 20 bánh rồi dùng dây chuối buộc lại hình chữ thập, gọi là “ràng”.



Bánh tráng nước dừa được xem như một đặc sản nổi tiếng của đất Bình Định
Khác với loại bánh tráng hủ tiếu, bánh tráng gạo pha mè hạt từng nổi tiếng ở Bình Đình, bánh tráng nước dừa có bề mặt lớn bằng chiếc mâm thau, cộm lên những xác cơm dừa và mè hạt. Loại bánh tráng nước dừa chỉ dùng để nướng ăn cho vui miệng, vì bánh quá dày không thể nhúng nước ăn được như các loại bánh khác.

Khi gặp lửa than, bánh tráng căng phồng lên, nước dừa cứ ứa ra như lớp mỡ, vừa bay mùi thơm vừa béo ngậy. Những ai mới ăn thử lần đầu cứ muốn ăn mãi, ăn hoài.

Nhiều người còn đem phết lên mặt bánh một lớp mật đường hoặc mạch nha; có người phết một lớp mắm ruốc ngon, ăn càng thấy mặn mà lạ miệng, chất béo cứ ngấm dần xuống tận cổ. Vì bánh quá lớn và quá dày, người ta phải cắt thành từng miếng nhỏ, làm đôi, làm ba, hay làm bốn, vừa dễ nướng mà cũng vừa dễ sắp lên đĩa để cầm lấy ăn cho gọn gàng.

Các tiệm ăn ở Bình Định thường dùng bánh tráng nước dừa để ăn tráng miệng. Vì sản xuất vào mùa nắng ráo và số lượng có hạn, cho nên sảm phẩm khó đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu tiêu dùng ngoài thị trường.


(vietq)


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hồ Chí Minh - Quy Nhơn - Hồ Chí Minh (5N/4Đ) - Giá 2.300.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ho Chi Minh - Quy Nhon - Ho Chi Minh (5N/4D) - Gia 2.300.000 VND/Khach*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bình Định* - *tour du lich Binh Dinh*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bình Định click vào *du lịch Bình Định* - *du lich Binh Dinh*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Bánh xèo tôm nhảy*

Vị tôm tươi, của bột gạo xay chiên giòn thật giòn, chấm với nước mắm tỏi ớt, hoà quyện cái dẻo mềm của bánh tráng nhúng, của rau thơm mướt xanh, cộng với ngọn gió đồng mát rượi từ ruộng lúa thẳng cánh cò bay… của bánh xèo tôm nhảy Mỹ Cang bảo đảm không có quán nào ở nơi thị tứ bắt chước được!

Từ thành phố Quy Nhơn, đi hơn 20 km đường liên thôn, ngang qua tháp Đôi nổi tiếng về mặt kiến trúc, qua mộ nghệ nhân tuồng Đào Tấn, gần tới nhà tưởng niệm thi sĩ Xuân Diệu, dọc theo hai bên ruộng lúa, nếu gặp đúng mùa trổ đòng nữa thì đường tới quán bánh xèo quả thật là con đường hương đồng gió nội, đưa ta trở về với quê hương tuổi thơ đầy kỷ niệm.



Bánh được dọn ra nóng hổi, thơm giòn
Cái quán ấy nằm khiêm tốn dưới chân cầu Mỹ Cang, thuộc thôn Gò Bồi, xã Mỹ Cang, huyện Tuy Phước, tỉnh Bình Định. Quán là căn nhà cũ kỹ, vách tường gạch mộc, nền đất nện, mái rạ lợp thưa đã qua vài mùa mưa nắng. Quán nhỏ, không có bảng hiệu, diện tích chỉ đủ đặt hai bàn cho 5-7 thực khách. Bên hông quán là luỹ tre xanh, có dòng sông nước đục lặng lờ trôi như bao miền quê khác.

Bánh được dọn ra nóng hổi, thơm giòn. Bánh không pha bột nghệ và nước cốt dừa như bánh xèo miền Tây của bà Mười Xiềm nổi tiếng mà chỉ thuần chất bột gạo ngâm, xay tay, béo ngậy nhờ chiên với mỡ trên bếp củi. Mỗi cái bánh trắng trong có chừng mười con tôm chín đỏ au và hành chẻ xanh mướt làm nhân. Chén nước chấm là nước mắm cốt, pha với chanh đường, tỏi ớt giã nhuyễn. Dĩa rau sống điểm xanh non những lá xà lách nhỏ xinh.

Mùa này đang có xoài nên món bánh xèo được cho thêm những sợi xoài vàng đượm, giòn giòn, chua chua, ngọt ngọt chất tinh bột của loại quả chín già trên cây. Một món truyền thống không thể thiếu của miền Trung là dĩa bánh tráng nhúng mềm mại. Bánh tráng dùng để gói bánh xèo, rau sống, xoài chua. Chấm cả cuộn bánh vào nước mắm cay, nồng, ngọt đậm, bạn sẽ thấy thấm thía vì cái dẻo dai của loại gạo dùng tráng bánh đã nâng đỡ tất cả mùi vị, làm cho bạn cảm nhận được những tinh tuý của lúa gạo, rau trái và tôm cá từ sông nước Gò Bồi.

Quán bán hàng ngày, từ khoảng 7 đến 9 giờ là hết hàng. Dù có khách nài thêm bà cũng không làm vì bột gạo xay và tôm tươi được chuẩn bị có chừng mực. Bà tên Lê Thị Thu, người bản địa, mở quán bán từ năm 1976, vì chỉ có một người con trai tên Tuấn, chưa có vợ ở với bà nên những người quen biết đều gọi là bà Năm Tuấn

Nếu khách là người ở xa tới thì nên đặt trước để bà chuẩn bị đủ nguyên vật liệu cho số người sẽ ăn và cái chính là không sợ đến muộn phải về không. Dù cái bánh nhìn không lớn nhưng mỗi người ước lượng ăn chừng hai, ba cái là “no chết xác”, nói như người ở đây.

Đi về hơn 40 km nếu xuất phát từ thành phố Quy Nhơn, nhưng đi rồi bạn sẽ thấy rất đáng đồng tiền bát gạo. Tại trung tâm thành phố Quy Nhơn và tại một con đường lớn của TP.HCM, chúng tôi cũng thấy có vài quán trưng biển giới thiệu món bánh xèo tôm nhảy nhưng chắc cái ngon lành của vị tôm tươi, của bột gạo xay chiên giòn thật giòn, chấm với nước mắm tỏi ớt, hoà quyện cái dẻo mềm của bánh tráng nhúng, của rau thơm mướt xanh, cộng với ngọn gió đồng mát rượi từ ruộng lúa thẳng cánh cò bay… thì bảo đảm không có quán nào ở nơi thị tứ bắt chước được!

Bánh ít lá gai

Từ xa xưa, dân gian Bình Định đã có câu ca:

"Muốn ăn bánh ít lá gai,

Lấy chồng Bình Định cho dài đường đi"

Bánh ít lá gai là đặc sản của Bình Định. Sau này, cách làm bánh lan rộng khắp vùng ven biển miền trung. Bánh ít lá gai Bình Định nổi tiếng vì hương vị thơm ngon. Khi đi chơi xa hay thăm người thân, người Bình Định thường làm hoặc mua vài ba chục bánh mang theo ăn dọc đường, hoặc để biếu, làm quà. Dù để năm, sáu ngày sau bánh vẫn ngon.



Mỗi khi nhớ về xứ dừa Bình Định, người xa quê lại nao nao nhớ về vị thơm ngọt của bánh ít lá gai
Nhất là vào những ngày Tết Nguyên đán, mồng Một, Rằm, Tết Đoan Ngọ (5/5) người Bình Định, rồi cả Quảng Ngãi, Quảng Nam, Phú Yên... đều làm, hay mua ba bốn chục chiếc bánh ít lá gai để cúng tổ tiên.

Ông bà thường dặn con cháu: "Con gái Bình Định không biết làm bánh ít lá gai thì chưa thể làm dâu nhà chồng". Làm nên chiếc bánh phải kỳ công, vất vả cùng với sự khéo léo, thành thục. Nguyên liệu phải đủ năm thứ: lá gai, gạo nếp, đường, đậu xanh và lá chuối. Lá gai luộc chín, cho vào cối quết nhuyễn. Gạo nếp giã, xay, nghiền thành bột.

Đường thì nấu đến độ đặc sánh. Ba thứ nguyên liệu đó trộn, nhồi thật đều, rồi đem chia ra thành từng miếng. Đậu xanh đãi vỏ, đem hấp, giã mịn, viên tròn dùng làm nhân. Nhân điểm mấy miếng bí đao xắt hạt lưu, lá chuối hơ lửa gói bánh. Cho vào nồi hấp chín. Để nguội, khi ăn bóc lớp lá chuối, chiếc bánh lộ ra một màu đen tuyền, bóng láng. Thưởng thức miếng bánh ta thấy được vị thơm rất đặc trưng, tinh khiết của lá gai, của gạo nếp, của đường, đậu xanh hòa quyện vào nhau. Ở Bình Định, bánh thường mô phỏng hình nóc chùa.

Bánh ít lá gai - thứ bánh dân dã mà ngon ngọt, đậm đà, quyến rũ. Mỗi khi nhớ về xứ dừa Bình Định, người xa quê lại nao nao nhớ về vị thơm ngọt của bánh ít lá gai.

*Nem chả chợ Huyện*

Ai về Vinh Thạnh quê em

Ăn nem chợ Huyện, đêm xem hát tuồng. (Ca dao)

Chợ Huyện thuộc huyện Tuy Phước, Bình Định. Đây là khu chợ buôn bán sầm uất nổi tiếng nhờ món nem. Cái hay của người Bình Định là hễ có hội là có hát tuồng, bất kỳ hội lớn hay nhỏ. Chính vì thế người dân nơi đây ngoài việc đi xem hát tuồng còn một thú nữa là thưởng thức các món ăn.

Với món ăn dân dã vừa ngon vừa rẻ, nem dần dần đi vào lòng người và trở thành một thương hiệu nổi tiếng: “Nem chợ Huyện”.



Là món ăn dân dã vừa ngon vừa rẻ, nem dần dần đi vào lòng người và trở thành một thương hiệu nổi tiếng: “Nem chợ Huyện”
Nem được làm từ thịt heo, ngon nhất là thịt heo cỏ với những thớ thịt đỏ hỏn được tách mỡ cẩn thận đem rửa sạch, chờ ráo nước mới cho vào cối để quết. Muốn thịt được nhuyễn, dai, giòn người thợ phải quết liên tục, không có thời gian nghỉ tay lâu, mỏi tay đã có người khác thay. Cứ như thế đến khi thịt “chín” mới thôi. Đôi bàn tay khéo léo của các mẹ, các chị và sự dẻo dai lực lưỡng của những chàng trai đã tạo nên món ăn đặc biệt. Bí quyết để món nem ngon, khác lạ với những món nem khác chính là nghề gia truyền của người làm nem, nằm chủ yếu trong khâu thêm gia vị với một tỉ lệ chính xác (đường, muối, hạt tiêu, bột ngọt, một ít da heo xắt nhuyễn cùng một số phụ gia khác…).

Nước chấm cũng là một phần không thể thiếu, quyết định trực tiếp cái ngon của nem. Nước chấm pha càng khéo càng nâng hương vị lên, khiến người ăn luôn bị kích thích. Đó là một loại nước mắm nhỉ được pha loãng với tương ớt và tỏi vừa đủ cay, còn ai thích ăn cay đã có ớt trái. Loại nước chấm được nhiều người thích là nước mắm pha loãng với đậu phụng giã nhỏ thêm chút đường, ớt, tỏi, cay cay, ngọt ngọt mà đậm đà.

Có người lại cho rằng: “Ăn nem không mới có thể nhận biết được tay nghề của từng người”. Tất cả vị ngọt của thịt, dai mà giòn của da, một chút cay cay của hạt tiêu, mằn mặn của muối… tạo nên món nem ngon tuyệt.

Tuy nhiên nem được cuốn với bánh tráng cùng rau mùi mới là món “đắm say lòng người”, người ta gọi món này là bánh cuốn, trong đó nem là món chủ đạo. Tuốt một xâu nem bỏ vào lòng bánh tráng, thêm chút rau, vài cuốn chả ram (chả giòn), rồi quấn chặt lại, lúc này tô nước chấm mới quyết định người ăn ghiền đến mức nào. Càng ăn càng ghiền.

Đó là nem tươi ăn liền, ngoài ra còn có nem chua. Đây là món sử dụng lâu ngày hơn và thường dùng làm quà biếu, được bày bán nhiều ở các cửa hàng tại chợ Huyện. Chúng cũng được chế biến tương tự như nem tươi, chỉ khác biệt là chất xúc tác cho chúng chua lên. Nem được gói bằng lá vông hoặc lá ổi, bên ngoài bọc lá chuối, sau 2-3 ngày nem chua lên và dùng được. Người dân ở đây còn gọi món nem chua là “dưa cay”, thường ăn chung với tỏi.


(vietq)


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hồ Chí Minh - Quy Nhơn - Hồ Chí Minh (5N/4Đ) - Giá 2.300.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ho Chi Minh - Quy Nhon - Ho Chi Minh (5N/4D) - Gia 2.300.000 VND/Khach*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bình Định* - *tour du lich Binh Dinh*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bình Định click vào *du lịch Bình Định* - *du lich Binh Dinh*

----------


## wildrose

bao h mới có dịp vào BĐ thưởng thức đây  :Frown:

----------


## hoaban

Ui nhiều món đặc sản quá, chẳng biết bao giờ mới được thưởng thức những món ngon này.

----------

